# New Tow Vehicle



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I am currently testing a new TV to see if I like it or not.

















The new truck is a 2006 Silverado 1500HD. 6.0 liter, 3.73 gears, tow/haul mode.

Basically every option except for Onstar, Nav system, leather, and sunroof.
It has the rear seat radio and CD controls for the kids, dual zone climate control, steering wheel controls, factory tow mirrors, etc, etc, etc.

My dilema is that I really still wanted a 2500Hd, but this seems to do the job also, without as much gas consumption.

Time will tell, as our next trip isn't until July 14th....

I finally could take a few pics in between downpours....we've had over 10 inches of rain in the last 36 hours...and they are calling for more through the week.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice Steve,

Good Luck with it!

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You testing or have you bought? Only you can decide whether to not get what you really want







Looks like a nice truck.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

sounds like BOUGHT to me, I like the big mirrows.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve,

That makes a nice looking setup!









And if it gets the job done...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have the option of taking it back and getting a 2500...

I do weekend work for this dealer, and he hand picked this truck for me. It is a used truck with 6000 miles on it.

If I don't want to keep it, I can take it back and he will get a 2500 for me.

SO far, its been fine on the test runs I've made with it. There is only 600 lbs difference in GVWR between the 1500HD and the 2500.

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks pretty sweet. If the price is right............ And it is what you want..........

Looks good with the Outback!!!!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you did not want a diesel and this truck works with your trailer, I would say its perfect. If waiting for a 2500 and the money is around the same.........................gas mileage comparisons as you say do make a difference.

John


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Go diesel more MPG MORE resale value More power Before you make up your mind you have to drive 1! I get well over 20 mpg with out trailer & with trailer about 14-15 mpg all I can say is drive it before you make up your mind. Good luck. Todd


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Above & Beyond said:


> Go diesel more MPG MORE resale value More power Before you make up your mind you have to drive 1! I get well over 20 mpg with out trailer & with trailer about 14-15 mpg all I can say is drive it before you make up your mind. Good luck. Todd
> [snapback]125801[/snapback]​


I was going to do a diesel, but I would never get out of it what it costs for the diesel package.

My Dodge averaged under 4000 miles per year......I would have to own the diesel for over 20 years to even come close to paying for the diesel package. I tend to keep my vehicles for quite a few years, and by the time I would be ready to trade, it wouldn't matter what kind of engine is in it.

Even a used diesel costs $5K more than a comparable gasser at wholesale cost, I've been watching for a few weeks now at the auction.

Steve


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Steve I think you will love the set up. I wished I had those mirrors on mine.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

If you didn't buy it wait and try the standard 1500 crew with the performance package. Has the 6.0L but instead of 300Hp it has 345Hp and is standard with a 4.10 rear with a tow rating of 10,500. much more than the 1500 HD


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

nynethead said:


> If you didn't buy it wait and try the standard 1500 crew with the performance package.Â Has the 6.0L but instead of 300Hp it has 345Hp and is standard with a 4.10 rear with a tow rating of 10,500.Â much more than the 1500 HD
> [snapback]125825[/snapback]​


I was looking at them, however, they are still a 1/2 ton.

I wanted the heavier suspension, bigger brakes, bigger trans cooler, etc.

I didn't look into them real hard, but I think the performance package only gives you the engine and gears.

The HD also has the 6 1/2 ft bed, where the 1500 has a shorter one. The HD also has the 3/4 ton 8 lug axles.

I could be wrong though....

Steve


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

The 1500HD is for all intents and purposes, a 3/4 ton truck. Underneath the skin it is the same as a 2500; I suppose GM felt there was a market for a heavy duty "1500".









I looked at a used 2005 1500HD before buying the standard 1/2 ton crew. The owner said his best mpg was "a trip down the Natchez Trace one time" and he got 14 mpg.







(For those that don't know, the Trace is a federal park/highway with a max speed limit of 50 mph, less in some places.) Since my truck is my daily driver and I have a 52 mile commute, the gas mileage scared me off.

Like you said, it is very difficult to economically justify a diesel these days. You will gain mpg, but at least in this part of the country diesel is 20 cents higher than regular gasoline now. Plus there is the added cost of fuel filters and oil changes.

Functionally, the 1500HD will do the same job as the 2500 and the tow ratings are comparable. The 1500HD gives you the option of a 3.73 rear end; apparently the 2500 is only available with a 4.10 rear.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Look very nice Steve








Now I know what to watch out for that saturday morning for the convoy to NF

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Cool, hope it works out for you







Enjoy it if you keep it....... and happy hunting if you don't.

Mike


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Nice looking Rig.

I'm GM illiterate having never owned one. So I have a question?
Doesn't the 2500HD's provide a thicker frame, tougher suspension, lower rear end then the 1500HD's ?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Scooter said:


> Nice looking Rig.
> 
> I'm GM illiterate having never owned one. So I have a question?
> Doesn't the 2500HD's provide a thicker frame, tougher suspension, lower rear end then the 1500HD's ?
> [snapback]125895[/snapback]​


Same frame, slightly more suspension, and the 1500HD is available with either the 3.73 rear end or 4.10.

2500 has 4.10 standard. The weight ratings are almost identical for a 1500HD with 4.10 and the 2500 with 4.10. The 2500 is actually rated at 100 lbs less with the 4.10.

Steve


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

Nice TV, the wife and I have considered getting either a 1500 or 2500, but our yukon still has more room for the boys. Let us know how it does.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi.
I had the GMC Sierra ext. cab 1500 with 5.3L V8 and HD towing package. Mine wouldn't cut the mustard, so to speak, but, with the extra horsepower, you'll probably be fine. As you can tell, I did the diesel deal. A little advice?? Since you have the change to REALLY try it out.....find some really steep grades and see how it handles them. THAT will tell the tale. 
BTW, great choice in trucks!! Great looking vehicle!!








Darlene action


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Hi.
> I had the GMC Sierra ext. cab 1500 with 5.3L V8 and HD towing package. Mine wouldn't cut the mustard, so to speak, but, with the extra horsepower, you'll probably be fine. As you can tell, I did the diesel deal. A little advice?? Since you have the change to REALLY try it out.....find some really steep grades and see how it handles them. THAT will tell the tale.
> BTW, great choice in trucks!! Great looking vehicle!!
> 
> ...


Pretty sure he is test driving the 1500HD. That truck is built on the 2500 frame with a 6.0 and 3.73 rears. Much more truck than a 1500 with the 5.3.

The only difference between the truck Steve is driving right now is the rear. The 2500HD has 4.10's.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> I am currently testing a new TV to see if I like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wondering if you knew that Fire44 sells Chev Trucks. Might be able to make you a sweet deal on what you want. He is in Deleware. Just met him this weekend and he is a great guy who has been in the business for 19 years. He knows his stuff. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Don't settle... Go BIG!









MaeJae


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

I have the same truck (white) with the 4.10 rear-end. I test drove the 2500HD with the 6.0 liter and felt that it was rougher riding. I did like the ride of the 2500HD with the Duramax, but did not go that way this time around. If the truck seems to handle the 28BHS, I think you will probably do a little better on MPG then my 4.10. Good Luck with your decision.
Rich


----------

